# What is you favorite appetizer?



## spaZDaisE04 (Oct 21, 2004)

What is you favorite appetizer?  Mine is Veggie pizza.  Not that im thinking about It i think i should look it up  lol ill post it later


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's a yummy one:

Cheese Olive Dip
(serve with crackers (my preference) or tortilla chips)

1 c. Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 c. Mayo
½ c. onions, chopped
½ c. chopped black olives

Mix thoroughly and bake @ 400 for 10 minutes. 
(You can use any type of pan or casserole dish - just make sure
that it is heated through)


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

Large, cold shrimp, with approp cocktail sauce.  Or those little baby quiches.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2004)

I love a good shrimp cocktail!

 Barbara


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 21, 2004)

either shrimp cocktail or motzerella cheese in those slices things


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> either shrimp cocktail or motzerella cheese in those slices things



oh yeah - 
buffalo mozzerella,
fresh tomatoes
fresh basil
cut up & in italian dressing..........!


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2004)

oysters on the half with lemon juice, or baked crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms.
sometimes i just skip the main meal and have 1/2 dozen oysters from the appetizer menu and beer for dinner, lol.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> oysters on the half with lemon juice, or baked crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms.
> sometimes i just skip the main meal and have 1/2 dozen oysters from the appetizer menu and beer for dinner, lol.


luvs, I love oysters just about anyway even oyster soup  but my favorite is FRIED!!!  We have a place near by that only does seafood and they make the best cajun fried oysters I've ever had...
kadesma  The rest of the dinner can sit just give me the fried oysters


----------



## merstarr (Oct 21, 2004)

Here are some of my favorites. If anyone wants any of these recipes, let me know.

Bruschetta With Roasted Red Peppers and Goat Cheese
Spinach-Stuffed Mushrooms
Blue Cheese Broiled Tomatoes
Roasted Pepper Dip
Salmon Canapes


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

Hands down, I love crab and parmesan stuffed mushrooms.  And merstar, I would LOVE to have your recipe for the spinach-stuffed shrooms, please!!!


----------



## merstarr (Oct 21, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Hands down, I love crab and parmesan stuffed mushrooms.  And merstar, I would LOVE to have your recipe for the spinach-stuffed shrooms, please!!!



Here you go, Audeo - these are delicious! And would you post the Crab and Parmesan Stuffed Mushrooms? They sound great.

SPINACH STUFFED MUSHROOMS

(Note: I rubbed the mushrooms with a little salt for extra flavor).

6 servings or 24 mushroom caps

24    large mushrooms, stems removed and stems chopped,set aside  
2    tablespoons butter  
1    cup onions, finely diced  
 1/4    teaspoon dried thyme  
1 1/2    cups spinach, finely chopped  
3    tablespoons breadcrumbs  
 1/2  cup parmesan cheese, grated  (I used Parmigiano Reggiano)
salt and pepper  
1 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil, plus extra for drizzling

1.  Oil a cookie sheet with 1 tbsp oil and place mushroom caps, face up on it.  
2.  In a large skillet heat butter over medium heat, and allow to melt.  
3.  Add onions and thyme.  
4.  When onions begin to brown, add chopped mushroom stems, spinach and bread crumbs.  
5.  Continue to cook on medium to high heat until tender and moisture has evaporated, approximately 5 minutes.  
6.  Remove from heat. Add parmesan, salt & pepper, stir well.  
7.  Stuff each mushroom with filling - use all the filling.  
8.  Sprinkle oil over the caps. (The recipe does not indicate how much oil, so I drizzled a small amount)
9.  Bake 375F degrees oven for 15-20 minutes.  

posted by Bergy, Recipezaar - Edited by Meryl


----------



## tweedee (Oct 21, 2004)

I like vegetable egg rolls with sweet and sauer sauce


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

Merstar, you’re my heroine!!!  Thank you for the recipe, which looks scrumptious!  I do enjoy spinach in any form or fashion.

Here’s my *Crab-Parmesan Stuffed Mushrooms* that came from Southern Living’s Annual Recipes c. 1986:

1 pound fresh mushroom caps, with gills removed
7 ounces backfin crabmeat 
5 green onions, thinly sliced 
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
fresh ground black pepper to taste 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1/3 cup mayonnaise 
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 


Preheat the oven to 350 degrees (F).

In a large bowl, combine the crabmeat, green onions, herbs and pepper.  Mix in mayonnaise and the 1/2 cup of Parmesan cheese until well combined.  (Refrigerate filling unless using immediately.)  Fill the mushroom caps with rounded teaspoonfuls of the filing and place them on an ungreased baking sheet.  Sprinkle the tops with the remaining Parmesan and the paprika. 

Bake for 15 minutes and serve immediately.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 21, 2004)

You're welcome, Audeo, and thanks for posting the Crab-Parmesan Stuffed Mushrooms. They sound delicious!


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 21, 2004)

*Fav. Appetizer*

I get this herb mixture from a trade show in Memphis each year it is a lemon and dill herb mixture.  I like to mix it with cream of havarti cheese then cover it in crescent rolls, brush with egg wash then cook in oven until brown.  I then serve it with crackers.  Yummm.


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2004)

kadesma said:
			
		

> luvs_food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oysters are awesome. but i can't eat cooked ones. the texture gets me. just oysters on the half with my lemon for the rest of my days and i'd be a happy woman.


----------



## middie (Oct 22, 2004)

mozzerella sticks


----------



## JohnL (Oct 22, 2004)

My fave app has to be cured meats, cheese and marinated olives.
Unfortunately, I often make a meal of this and forgo tha etree


----------



## Alix (Oct 22, 2004)

If it is truly for an appetizer, then antipasto has it hands down...speaking of meats etc. 

If it is an appy that you eat as your main course...WINGS!! With LOTS of Franks Hot Sauce.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 22, 2004)

Audeo if you like spinach, try this as an appetiser:

Spinach Pastries

1 lb spinach, washed, drained and chopped
500 g Pyllo Pastry
1 c chopped dill
200 g Feta Cheese
300 g chopped onions
2 eggs
8-10 oz melted butter
salt and pepper

Saute dill and onions, add spinach and allow to simmer.  Let cool, then add Feta cheese and well beaten aggs...if too runny, add some bread crumbs....

Cut Phyllo pastries into four equal parts, butter each pastry.  

Place 1 tspn of spinach mixture into each pastry, fold to a triangle to seal.

Bake at 350 for 40 minutes...

Note 454 grams = 1 lb

Lifter


----------



## southerncook (Oct 23, 2004)

shrimp rumolade (sp)
crab stuffed mushrooms, hot crab dip..cold crab dip, any crab dip!!! (but not Krab dip)
bacon wrapped anything...breadsticks are good done this way.
I love teasers!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 24, 2004)

These are so easy and quick - great to have on file for last minute party ideas!

No quantities required - make as much or little as you please!

Your favorite deli roast beef - I like Dietz and Watson eye round 

Sour cream, horseradish, chives - mix to your taste

Slice the roast beast into 1 inch long strips, roll them uplengthwise, skewer with a toothpick.  Make the sour cream mixture, place in a bowl in the center of a platter, and arrange the skewers around it.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 27, 2004)

Fried Wontons with Sweet Sour Sauce
I have been known to go into a Chines Joint and just order a mess of appetizers with a bowl of Eggdrop Soup. I ofetn make this soup at home and eat it with lots of salt and peeper. I am now sneakin into the kitchen at almost 2am to make some. Yummy :!:


----------



## luvs (Oct 27, 2004)

JohnL said:
			
		

> My fave app has to be cured meats, cheese and marinated olives.
> Unfortunately, I often make a meal of this and forgo tha etree



yum.
 you need to come shop at my favorite grocery store. the olive bar and all of the meats and cheeses they have... well, suffice to say you'd be a very happy JohnL.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 27, 2004)

I keep going back to what my mother had on the table for guests:

A woden cutting board with a big wedge of Swiss and a big wedge of Brie, a container of sweet butter and some Ritz crackers.  Sometimes another small board with a great piece of salami.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 27, 2004)

sometimes the simplest things are the best... sounds great!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

Shrimp Coctail,  rumaki, and my marinated stuffed mushrooms with caviar.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 2, 2004)

Somebody mentioned Mozzarella sticks.  Sometime here soon, I'm going to get a big mess of those, and make some fried mozzarella sticks.  I don't have a recipe, yet, but the technique is fairly simple.

Set up a standard breading station with a large bowl of flour, a bowl with an egg wash, then a bowl with some Italian bread crumbs, regular breadcrumbs seasoned with Italian seasonings, or cracker crumbs.  Also, have a sheet pan lined with parchment paper ready.  It really helps if you have enough counter-space to line all these up in a row.

Take some Mozzarella "String Cheese".  Yes, the stuff they market as a kiddie snack!  Cut them in half, so that they are about 1 1/2 - 2" long.  It helps is the cheese is cold, so that as it sits, it "sweats" a bit as moisture condenses on it.  Place some of the cheese into the flour, shake it around, dip it into the egg wash, then into the breading.  You may have to cover the cheese with some of the breading and lightly press down to adhere the breading to the egg wash.  Place the breaded cheese sticks onto the sheet pan.  Repeat until you have breaded all the cheese sticks you want (or have the patience to do).

FREEZE the cheese sticks!  This is the most important part.  This allows the breading to completely cook before the cheese melts and oozes out through the breading.

Deep-fry the cheese sticks in 350°F oil for about 2 minutes, or just until the cheese starts to "ooze out".  Serve with a good Marinara sauce, or Ranch dressing.

Also, you can do a beer batter.  Just replace the egg wash and the final breading with the batter.  You also want to cut the cheese and freeze, then go with the flour and beer batter.  Cook immediately.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 2, 2004)

Allen, for the real deal, try these - 

MOZZARELLA IN CARROZZA

4 oz. fresh mozzarella cut in ½ inch thick slices
¼ cup flour
½ - 1 cup bread crumbs
1 large egg, beaten 
2T grated Romano cheese
salt/pepper
3 T. milk

Mix together milk, Romano cheese, egg, salt/pepper.  Dip mozz. slices into mixture, then coat with bread crumbs.

Heat a skillet over medium high, add oil to a depth of ½ inch; when oil is hot, add cheese and fry til browned.  Turn to other side and fry another 1-2 minutes.  Drain and serve with marinara sauce.


----------



## spryte (Nov 2, 2004)

Nachos!!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2004)

sandwich a cleaned and peeled shrimp between 2 very thin slices of water chestnut, then wrap in bacon, skewer and grill until bacon crisps, and the shrimp is opaque.....   yummmmmm.

if that's not enough, drizzle with a tiny bit of maple syrup after grilling...


----------



## mudbug (Nov 2, 2004)

spryte said:
			
		

> Nachos!!!



when I first read this, spryte, I wondered why I hadn't said this, too.  Then I remembered that for me nachos are an entree!


----------



## luvs (Nov 4, 2004)

i have a really, really easy appetizer...
just buy a Stouffer's creamed spinach. glance around the aisle first just to make sure nobody you know is around. 
take it home and add things like black pepper, garlic, artichoke hearts,  sauteed onion, etc. 
parmesan cheese- if you sprinkle it over the cooked dip and broil till melted- makes for a great topping.
make sure you put it in a pretty dish. if someone asks for your recipe, get distracted ASAP.
tortilla chips are great for scooping this dip up with.


----------



## quidscribis (Nov 4, 2004)

New Wave Garlic Bread!!!!

1/4 cup sambal oelik; (Indonesian Chili Paste)
1/4 cup Butter; melted
5-8 cloves garlic; crushed
1/2 cup cilantro (fresh); chopped
1 loaf french bread; sliced
1/2 cup tomato; diced
1/2 cup onion; sliced thinly
1/2 cup mushroom; sliced and fried in:
2 tablespoon Butter
red chili peppers; crushed
1 1/2 cups cheddar cheese; grated
1/4 cup parmesan cheese

Mix together the sambal oelik, melted butter, garlic, and cilantro and spread over the sliced bread. Put the tomatoes, onions, and mushrooms on the bread. Sprinkle the crushed red chili peppers next, then the cheeses.  Put under a broiler and bake until the cheese is melted. 

Adjust the amount of sambal oelik to taste - it's hot. If you're a spice wuss, use perhaps 1 or 2 tablespoons. Same goes with the red chili peppers - use lots if you like it hot, less if you don't. Garlic - I love it. If you don't, adjust.  You can use sun-dried tomatoes instead, and if you'd like to make it into a protein meal, you can toss shredded chicken or turkey, or cooked shrimp on top. You can use mozzerella, marble, or other cheeses in the place of cheddar - obviously, you will get a different flavor.

Once baked, it does not keep well. It's better to leave the spread mixture (sambal oelik, butter, garlic, and cilantro) in the fridge and make more New Wave Garlic Bread the next day.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 7, 2004)

My favorite is raw clams.

But have to agree with Alix that an antipasto platter always goes over well.

Have a dynamite recipe for smoked mullet spread, but can't find the mullet anymore.

One that is simple, and everyone loves, is to take pickled watermelon rind (have been able to find it, in jars, in supermarkets from Maine to Florida), and cut the pieces into about one inch rectangles.

Then wrap bacon, one third to one half of a rasher, you have to go by feel here, about the watermelon rind piece and secure with a toothpick.

Bake until done (375 or so and just keep an eye on them, pull them out when the bacon looks cooked).

It is always the first appetizer to go, and there is never any left.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 7, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sandwich a cleaned and peeled shrimp between 2 very thin slices of water chestnut, then wrap in bacon, skewer and grill until bacon crisps, and the shrimp is opaque.....   yummmmmm.
> 
> if that's not enough, drizzle with a tiny bit of maple syrup after grilling...




BT, your recipe sounds good.  I love anything wrapped in bacon.  I found a recipe for cooked shrimp marinated in lime juice, fish sauce, garlic, fresh ginger, red chili, and sugar.  Then place them on a skewer.  I usually double the recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2004)

My favorite is hands down a clear clam broth with tiny clam shells.  No meat, no veggies.  Just the exquisite clam broth with just the right amount of salt, to awaken my taste buds and make me ravenously hungry for the main course, without filling me.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Nov 7, 2004)

aren't the clam shells kinda crunchy?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> aren't the clam shells kinda crunchy?



I think they're just there for the looks.    But if you want to much 'em...

Ya can't go wrong with a great salad either, mut it defineatley ahs to be a greens kind of thing.  It can't be heavy, and must not overpower the taste buds.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## velochic (Nov 9, 2004)

Hands down, my favorite has to be Turkish Borek - all kinds.  I especially like the kind that just have Kashar cheese, but I also really like the kind that have spinach and feta, and the kind that have pasterma and kashar.

We also love making snacking on various Crudite.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2004)

what is turkish borek? (i really hope i'm not walking into a joke here...  like what's a dickfer)


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> what is turkish borek? (i really hope i'm not walking into a joke here...  like what's a dickfer)



Bucky, if you don't know that yet there is something seriously wrong!


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2004)

I love so many of the things already metioned. The one that I will add to the list is watermellon rind wrapped in bacon. 

Oh and there must be something wrong with me. I do not know what turkish borek are either


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

No, GB, I was talking about the other part of bucky's post. Sorry, I should have clarified! I don't know what turkish borek is either.


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2004)

DOH I guess I haven't woken up yet LOL   Thanks Crewsk!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

You're welcome GB. I should have been more specific.


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2004)

I should have been more awake


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, I'm half asleep all day everyday!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2004)

after all of this, i still don't know what is turkish borek. 

and yes crewsk, i do know what a dickfer is, as well as asphinctersayswhat...lol.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

LMAO bucky!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

OK, I went googling to find out what this stuff is here is what I found:

      "Borek is a dish for special occasions and requires great skill and patience, unless you have thin sheets of dough already rolled out bought from your corner grocery store. Anyone who can accomplish this delicate task using the rolling pin, becomes the most sought-out person in their circle of family and friends. The sheets are then layered or folded into various shapes before being filled with cheese or meat mixes and baked or fried. Every household enjoys at least five different varieties of borek as a regular part of its menu."

I found this at http://www.turkishpeople.com/food/articles/ministry/4a.htm I hope this answeres the question somewhat!


----------



## HotnSpicy (Nov 22, 2004)

_*Fried calamari*_


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 23, 2004)

Its called Hanky Panky..............everyone I make it for loves it.  Its ground beef and ground italian sausage.....some garlic salt and velvetta cheese and you serve it on pumpernickle bread. Its so good


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 23, 2004)

I love Buffalo wings. The hotter the better. Spicy food is my Achille's Heel.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 25, 2004)

Merstar,

A big thank you for your spinach-parmesan stuffed mushrooms (see top of page 2), that were a HUGE hit today!  This one is a keeper in the permanent repertoire!  And I handed out two printouts...sinfully plugging Discuss Cooking while I was at it!

Delicious!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 26, 2004)

Olives


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 27, 2004)

The stuff I snitch, er, ah, taste test while I'm cooking.  Oh yeah  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## velochic (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry - I've been traveling around to Christmas markets in Germany and haven't been around recently.  Borek.... actually spelled Börek... are these pastry-based appetizers that have varied and delicious fillings.  True börek dough is difficult to make, but can be purchased from Turkish mail-order companies.  It's different than phyllo dough, but you can substitute that for Börek dough.  Phyllo is raw and börek dough is cooked already.  Anyway, there are different ways of ROLLING the dough (and of course, the ingredients therein), but they are always fried in oil.  You can roll triangles into "cigars" or fold them like a flag into triangles.  You can also use a baking dish to make layers and then cut them like baklava.  Anyway you do it, they are simply delicious if you use authenic Turkish ingredients.  Here's a link to get you started (btw... this is just the place we order from when we are in the US, I'm not advertising this place and am not affiliated with them in any way).

http://www.bestturkishfood.com/mb.php


----------



## BlueBandit (Dec 3, 2004)

Shrimp wrapped in bacon.  

I got this recipe out of an old softcover cookbook that I bought many years ago.  The book long since fell apart and  I cannot remember if it is the exact recipe or if I've modified it, but it's always among my favourite hors d'oeuvres.

I use a pound of bacon, with the slices cut in half.  You need an equal number of medium-sized cooked shrimp, thawed.  Nothing fancy, just a bag of frozen shrimp from Safeway.  Use a bottle of seafood sauce (like Crosse & Blackwell) to which you've added crushed garlic, to your taste.  Marinate the shrimp in the sauce for an hour.  Semi-cook the bacon so that you're still able to wrap it around the shrimp.  Secure with a toothpick and broil until the bacon is cooked.  Drain and serve.


----------



## BlueBandit (Dec 3, 2004)

My all-time favourite is Hot Asparagus Roll-Ups.  This recipe freezes well.

Preheat Oven to 400 degrees.

20 slices thin white bread
3 oz. blue cheese, softened
8 oz. cream cheese
1 egg beaten
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped green onions
Asparagus spears
3/4 cup melted butter
1/2 cup finely chopped fresh parsley

Trim crust from bread and flatten slices with a rolling pin.  Mix cheeses, egg, garlic salt and cayenne.  Fold in onions.  Spread bread slices generously and evenly with cheese mixture.  Roll an asparagus spear in each slice of bread, sealing well by using a little cheese mixture to bind edge to roll.  At this point, these can be frozen and thawed as needed.  Roll each canapé in butter and place on an ungreased baking sheet.  Bake 15 to 20 minutes until lightly browned.  Garnish with parsley.  

(From a cookbook called "Jambalaya" published by the Junior League of New Orleans)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 4, 2004)

When to a BBQ recently and bought 1 1/2 lbs of raw prawns. Put them on skewers, marinated in a spicy Cajun sauce and then grilled them. Turned out nobody there liked shrimp! Heathens! Was I disappointed? Heck no! I ate half of them and took the rest home! Mmmmm.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 4, 2004)

DampCharcoal, sounds like those people just don't know what they were missing.  Here is one of my favorite appetizers.

*Tangy Thai Shrimp Skewers*
From Hors d'oeuvres by Eric Treuille and Victoria Blashford Snell

20 medium shrimp, cooked and peeled
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/2 inch pieces fresh ginger, grated
1 red chili, seeded and finely chopped
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon fish sauce
Juice of 1 lime

Pat shrimp dry with paper towels. Combine shrimp, garlic, ginger, chili, sugar, fish sauce, and lime in a non-metallic bowl. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour. Skewer 1 shrimp on to a 3-inch skewer. Serve chilled.


----------



## QSis (Dec 5, 2004)

Blue Bandit,

The Hot Asparagus Roll-ups sound wonderful!  Do you blanch or nuke the asparagus first?  If raw when it goes in the oven, is it nicely cooked given that time?

Lee


----------



## runninduo (Dec 5, 2004)

Appetizers, as a whole, are my favorite "food group".

Nachos, buffalo wings, spinach-artichoke dip, pigs in a blanket, egg rolls, chicken satay, pot stickers..........LOVE EM ALL.  

My friends used to call me a grazer b/c I nibbled all day long.

OH.......can't forget shoestring french fries (preferably seasoned with garlic) and onion rings.  YUM.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow! Writing that one down, Sierra!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

Gosh, I have so many - but two of my favorites are:

Sushi Cake


•	½ cup rice wine vinegar
•	1 TBS coarse salt
•	2 TBS sugar
•	3 ¾ cup water
•	3 cups sushi rice
•	2 TBS mayo
•	2 tsp. fresh chives, finely chopped
•	2 TBS powdered wasabi mixed w/ 2 TBS water
•	1 tsp freshly squeezed lemon juice
•	Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
•	4 oz. jumbo lump crabmeat, picked over
•	4 oz. cooked large shrimp, peeled, deveined, and roughly chopped, plus several more whole for garnish
•	3 sheets nori
•	2 TBS pickled ginger, finely shredded, plus more for garnish
•	1 tsp toasted sesame seeds for garnish
•	radish sprouts, for garnish


1.	In a small bowl whisk together vinegar, salt, and sugar; set aside.  Place the water and rice in a large saucepan; bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce heat to low; simmer, covered, until rice has absorbed all water, about 15 minutes.
2.	Transfer rice to a large bowl.  Stirring constantly, slowly add reserved vinegar mixture until fully incorporated.  Let cool completely, stirring occasionally.
3.	In a medium bowl whisk together mayonnaise, chives, 2 tsp. wasabi mixture, and lemon juice; season with salt and pepper.  Let stand 10 minutes at room temperature.  Transfer to a nonreactive bowl, and add crab, shrimp, and 1 TBS ginger.  Mix well to combine.
4.	Toast nori sheets to enhance their flavor:  Using tongs, wave each sheet over a gas burner flipping and turning until crisp and darkened in color, 30 to 60 seconds; both changes are subtle, so watch carefully.
5.	Assemble cake:  Place nori sheet, shiny side down, on a dry work surface, and cover, using moistened fingers, with 2 ½ cups rice.  Cover with plastic wrap, level with rolling pin (remove plastic wrap), and brush with wasabi mixture.  Place a nori sheet on top and spread with 1 cup rice.  Level with a rolling pin, and brush rice with wasabi mixture.  Arrange crab mixture evenly on top; sprinkle with remaining TBS ginger.  Spread with 1 cup rice.  Place remaining nori sheet on top; cover with 2 ½ cups rice and level cake with rolling pin.  Trim edges, using a wet and sharp knife, and transfer cake to a plate.  Cover with plastic wrap; refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight.  Slice in bars.  *NOTE *- I think overnight would be too long - the nori would get a bit tough and rubbery.

Wasabi mayonnaise – 1 tsp. powdered wasabi mixed with 2 tsp water, 1 tsp. freshly squeezed lemon juice, ½ cup mayo.  Stir and cover with plastic wrap until ready to use.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The other one is a pesto/goat cheese/sundried tomato torte - if anyone wants it let me know.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

Qsis - I believe the recipe for the asparagus roll-ups uses canned asparagus - so, if you want to use fresh I would definately blanch until tender.


----------



## BlueBandit (Dec 6, 2004)

The recipe does indeed call for canned asparagus.  Now that I can get fresh asparagus for most of the year, I don't use canned.  I find them too soggy.  I steam the fresh asparagus until they are tender-crisp.


----------



## QSis (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep, Blue Bandit, that Hot Asparagus Roll-up is a keeper!

Since I'm having prime rib for dinner on Christmas, I'm doing a variety of seafood appetizers.  In addition to shrimp cocktail for one,  I'm thinking of this one (if I don't have time to make the brown bread, I'll just buy a can of New England Brown Bread which EVERYONE loves in Boston):

Smoked Salmon and Brown Bread

2 cups milk 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
4 cups whole wheat flour (stoneground, if possible) 
2 cups all purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Smoked Scottish salmon 
Cream cheese, softened 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

Combine the milk and lemon juice to create sour milk. Mix the flours, baking soda, and salt in a bowl. Make a well in the middle and stir in the sour milk vigorously to make a thickish dough. Turn dough out onto a floured board and form into a round cake about 2 inches high and 7 inches in diameter. 

Warm an 8-inch cast iron skillet or cake pan in the oven for 3 minutes. Take it out, grease and flour it, and place the round dough "cake" in the pan. Using a wet paring knife, make a cross cut on the top of the dough. Cover the pan and bake in the oven for 40 minutes. Remove from the oven and wrap bread in a clean tea towel to cool, 5 to 6 hours. Serve with smoked salmon and cream cheese.


----------



## amber (Jan 1, 2005)

Merstarr,

I tried the spinach stuffed mushrooms that you post on here.  They were awesome!


----------

